# catfish loop



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

There are several people up here in Wis,that shoot this "J loop" same thing you are discribing.I for a couple years have shot a normal D loop [ under ] my arrows.I allways had the rope on the release for many,many years.Then when all these shorter axle bows came out I had problems with the pressure of the release rope pushing my nock point up the serving.No matter what I tried I couldnt get it to stop.So I put a D loop ,under, my arrow and cut off the rope on my release.It gave me the same feel as the rope on the release did, without the troublesome nock movement.Eureka!Problem solved.I can anchor under my chin like I did before without the hassles.So under loops are very popular,in my case it solved a lot of problems at once.


----------

